# mesafe katedildi



## EthanThorn

Hello, 

I'm having difficulties with the following sentence. Please excuse me if the answer is obvious . 

_BM Gıda ve Tarım Örgütü'nün su raporuna göre, 1950 beri az suyla daha fazla tarım üretimi yolunda mesafe kat edildi. 

_My attempt: 

According to a water report by the Food and Agriculture Organization of the UN, since 1950 [a lot of ground has been covered/things have come a long way] for increased agricultural production with little water. 

 - I'm confused as to how _mesafe kat edildi_ works in the sentence. Does _kat edildi_ mean "multiply", for example? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi, 

It means "progress has been made".
You can find compound words in _TDK Güncel Sözlük_. Try with _mesafe_ and you will see _mesafe katetmek_ under Atasözü, deyim ve birleşik fiiller.
*mesafe katetmek*


----------



## EthanThorn

Ah, thank you. It wasn't written as a compound word in the newspaper and I couldn't figure out for the life of me what it was doing there. I'll make sure to try putting _etmek_ words together with the previous word the next time something like this comes up!


----------



## spiraxo

With "compound words", I did not mean _katetmek_. Perhaps I should have said "expression" or "idiom" instead of compound word. However they too are listed under the heading in red.


----------



## EthanThorn

Yes, I see what you mean. _Mesafe katetmek_ would be an "expression" in this case, I suppose, but on the other hand, my confusion had to do with the fact that _katetmek_ had been written as two words, not one (perhaps?) compound word = _kat + etmek_. In any case, you have cleared up my confusion about the meaning .


----------



## spiraxo

EthanThorn said:


> Yes, I see what you mean. _Mesafe katetmek_ would be an "expression" in this case, I suppose,
> .., my confusion had to do with the fact that _katetmek_ had been written as two words, not one (perhaps?)


Sometimes this happens in newspapers.


----------



## shafaq

EthanThorn said:


> Yes, I see what you mean. _Mesafe katetmek_ would be an "expression" in this case, I suppose, but on the other hand, my confusion had to do with the fact that _katetmek_ had been written as two words, not one (perhaps?) compound word = _kat + etmek_. In any case, you have cleared up my confusion about the meaning .



Yes ! It is a compound word.
*1- Kat' *(ق ط ع) Arabic loan word that means "*to travel over*", "*to travers*" and "*to make (travel)* "; as well as its main meaning as "*to cut*" ) strange homophony coincidence ! )
2- etmek : It is self explanatory.


----------

